# So What's Behind the Old Wood Paneling??



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw the thread about floating old wood paneling and painting it. I have been debating either doing that or removing the paneling in my living room for a while.
Well I decided to just remove it and deal with what was behind it.

So...there appears to be two maybe three layers of wall paper. I will try and remove it as I progress with this project. 
Steps:
1) Remove as much of the old wall paper as possible

2) Float and texture 

3) Paint possible prime first

Any Suggestions??

Maybe sheetrock over the old sheetrock and wallpaper?
This is sheetrock from around 1956...is there any absotoes in it?

Thanks


----------



## Jarett (Feb 14, 2016)

I remodeled a house we just left the paneling and painted over it and it looked great. 

You could also cut it halfway and put some trim on it and paint it, it would look good as well. 

Was the wall paper under the paneling or on top of some of it?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

They make a spray and tool to help remove wallpaper. You can find it at Lowes.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Removing old wall paper is the devil. No way I would try to remove all of that multi layer ****. I would hang 1/4" sheetrock over it before I would try that.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

By the design this looks like pretty old paper and may be more of a vinyl and hard to remove as there are multiple layer of paper. Might be easier to remove the wallboard unless there is asbestos.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

As far as asbestos, I do a bunch of remodeling on old buildings and we test every one, that said we almost never find that the actual sheetrock is hot, sometimes the plaster/mud is hot. But, I have found hot sheetrock.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

RB II said:


> Removing old wall paper is the devil. No way I would try to remove all of that multi layer ****. I would hang 1/4" sheetrock over it before I would try that.


 This is more than likely what I will do. That old wallpaper is stuck on there pretty good.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Done*

I decided not to sheetrock. I went with some laminated type board.
I have put this in my bathrooms and don't have to worry about painting it or if the sheetrock cracks will never see it. Just some liquid nails and around $200.00 plus a few hours of my time. Think it came out ok.

Went fishing last Sunday to break the cabin fever.


----------

